# Night of the Killer Bunny!



## SkyWarrior (Jul 12, 2013)

Two rides ago, we came across a snowshoe hare in the middle of the road.  Rock, my horse, took one look at it and said "No way, Jose!"  and turned around to go back the way we came.    If she wasn't such a handful, I would've been laughing as my DH was doing.  I was immediately reminded of Monty Python and the Holy Grail where the wizard Tim says.  "It's got teeth like --ehh!  And jumps like ehhh!...The bones!  Look at the bones!"

When I got my horse settled down, my DH took his horse, Scarlet and went first.  Rock was sure she was going to get eaten and kept watching those bushes for that killer bunny!  Funny, that bunny didn't charge us.


----------

